# Wedding Bell!



## RJJ (Sep 8, 2013)

For those that don't know Jeff is getting Married! 

I believe this is the BB first wedding so please send pictures when you can. 

We all promise to behave in your absence and I for one :agree


----------



## jar546 (Sep 8, 2013)

We heard the 2nd time around is better.  So we are told anyway.  We can't coordinate all 5 kids (all grown) being present so we decided to go to Maui for a beach wedding this Thursday, by ourselves (much cheaper anyway, lol).  She said if she catches me on a computer she will divorce me during our honeymoon so I will sneak some pictures on my cellphone through Tapatalk.


----------



## chris kennedy (Sep 8, 2013)

Have fun pal!

A long and happy life to you kids.


----------



## cda (Sep 8, 2013)

Congrats

Trying to make it to Hawaii in 2014 for the first time

Which code edition are you registered with???


----------



## pwood (Sep 8, 2013)

jeff,

10 miserable years the first time around but 18 wonderful years so far this time. good luck and wear sunscreen if nothing else is on!:mrgreen:


----------



## RJJ (Sep 8, 2013)

Jeff just wait, no sense making a mistake on your honey moon! Fatboy has everything under control here and I am around for support.

We all can wait on pictures! However, if you spot a few code violations please forward ASAP!


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 8, 2013)

> I will sneak some pictures on my cellphone through Tapatalk.


NO, NO, NO. Don't you dare. Don't even think about us. Just let your new bride know she is the most important part of your live now.


----------



## rshuey (Sep 8, 2013)

Stay off the puter and phone. Congrats bro, enjoy the islands.


----------



## mark handler (Sep 8, 2013)

rshuey said:
			
		

> Stay off the puter and phone. Congrats bro, enjoy the islands.


And computer


----------



## jar546 (Sep 8, 2013)

We are stopping at LAX on the way back and I am hoping Mark Handler and Brent are going to high five me as I change planes.  I think they are having a business dinner meeting that day.


----------



## mark handler (Sep 9, 2013)

jar546 said:
			
		

> We are stopping at LAX on the way back and I am hoping Mark Handler and Brent are going to high five me as I change planes.  I think they are having a business dinner meeting that day.


There you go stur the pot







What day, I work near the airport....


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Sep 9, 2013)

So Mr. Jeff is getting yoked to another.

You can hear the hearts break all along the Eastern Seaboard.





Unfortunatly. Mark will be suing the Pacific Ocean for discriminating against citizens who can't walk to Maui, And I'm still trying to figure out what to do with all these upside-down studs and backwards-facing nails I've been saving all these years.

You will have to Handle LAXitive on your own. Good luck.

Brent.


----------



## mark handler (Sep 9, 2013)

MASSDRIVER said:
			
		

> Unfortunatly. Mark will be suing the Pacific Ocean for discriminating against citizens who can't walk to Maui,


Speak for yourself, not me.


----------



## mark handler (Sep 9, 2013)

MASSDRIVER said:
			
		

> So Mr. Jeff is getting yoked to another.You can hear the hearts break all along the Eastern Seaboard.


Do you really think it it appropriate to show women crying because they are forced to give Hitler salute in 1938 Germany.


----------



## conarb (Sep 9, 2013)

I have an appropriate story for the occasion.  A guy is walking along the beach and finds the proverbial bottle, opens it and the proverbial genii pops put telling him he'll grant him any wish he requests.  The guy thinks a while and then says: "I've always wanted to go to Hawaii before I die but am afraid to fly or sail, could you build me a bridge so I can drive to Hawaii?"  The genii says:  "That's impossible, a tremendous engineering challenge, think of the EPA and the permits I'd have to get, think of the gas stations and hotels I'd have to build on the bridge for you to drive all the way to Hawaii, can't you think of something else you'd like?"  The guy says: "Well how about explaining women to me?"   The genii thinks long and hard, he finally says: "How many lanes did you want on that bridge?"


----------



## jar546 (Sep 9, 2013)

OK so I wish I did not stir the pot.  Thanks for the well-wishes and b&^busting too which I like.

As far as LAX is concerned, looks like I will only be there for 1hr 25 minutes between flights from 5:35am to 7:00am on the 18th so no visits.  Next time.


----------



## mark handler (Sep 9, 2013)

Next time.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Sep 9, 2013)

mark handler said:
			
		

> Do you really think it it appropriate to show women crying because they are forced to give Hitler salute in 1938 Germany.


Have a terrific time in the islands!

Brent.


----------



## fatboy (Sep 9, 2013)

Have a great time Jeff, second time worked for me, coming on 31 years this go-round...........


----------



## cda (Sep 9, 2013)

jar546 said:
			
		

> We are stopping at LAX on the way back and I am hoping Mark Handler and Brent are going to high five me as I change planes.  I think they are having a business dinner meeting that day.


Is this your first time to Hawaii??

Are you going to more than one island??

Did you book all your own travel or do a package??

Trying to get as much info for a first visit hopefully next year


----------



## jar546 (Sep 9, 2013)

Yes, my first time there.

No, just Maui

Package through COSTCO

I'll fill anyone in if they are interested.


----------



## cda (Sep 9, 2013)

Hay I like costco's site. Easy to look at and plan.


----------



## ICE (Sep 9, 2013)

Here's a snorkeling tip.  I filled a two liter coke bottle with water and frozen peas.  Squeeze the bottle and squirt out some peas and the fish get excited.  It can get a little too crowded and then you are in a bait ball.  That's real trippy.


----------



## jar546 (Sep 9, 2013)

ICE said:
			
		

> Here's a snorkeling tip.  I filled a two liter coke bottle with water and frozen peas.  Squeeze the bottle and squirt out some peas and the fish get excited.  It can get a little too crowded and then you are in a bait ball.  That's real trippy.


Great idea.  I was in a bait ball while diving on Saturday morning.  Great timing.  There were several bait balls in the area.  I like the peas idea.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Sep 9, 2013)

jar546 said:
			
		

> Great idea.  I was in a bait ball while diving on Saturday morning.  Great timing.  There were several bait balls in the area.  I like the peas idea.


Hey look. I'm in a bait ball. A ball made of bait. Because giant fish look for and annihilate bait balls.

Wait, what?...

You guys are cray cray.

Brent.


----------



## ICE (Sep 9, 2013)

MASSDRIVER said:
			
		

> Hey look. I'm in a bait ball. A ball made of bait. Because giant fish look for and annihilate bait balls. Wait, what?...
> 
> You guys are cray cray.
> 
> Brent.


Oh, I did not like it.  A thirty pound barracuda slamming into me with it's mouth open wide is not the stuff of a great vacation.  I was smothered in fish.  I couldn't see anything but fish.  But at the same time it was sorta cool.  Try as I may, I couldn't even touch one, much less grab one.


----------



## jar546 (Sep 9, 2013)

Wedding Bell!

Funny you mention a barracuda.  There are several in the area I take students.  One was acting a bit weird and was just sitting on the bottom.  They normally cruise around.  I saw there was a hook in its mouth and about 6' of leader.  I grabbed the leader but the cuda was too fast and bolted before I could get a good grip.  I routinely find reef fish like this and have been successful unhooking them but I never tried a barracuda.  I did not have gloves on Saturday so I guess it may not have worked too well anyway

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## steveray (Sep 9, 2013)

ICE said:
			
		

> Oh, I did not like it.  A thirty pound barracuda slamming into me with it's mouth open wide is not the stuff of a great vacation.  I was smothered in fish.  I couldn't see anything but fish.  But at the same time it was sorta cool.  Try as I may, I couldn't even touch one, much less grab one.


Similar situation, without the barracuda, when I was about 16 visiting relatives in Florida...it was pretty awesome!


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Sep 9, 2013)

Probably something that tequila could talk me into. You gotta live a little.

When everyone around you is "code this, 604.3 but the exception bla bla bla..."

"Yea whatever. Did I tell you about the time I was attacked by a barracuda?"

Brent


----------



## JPohling (Sep 9, 2013)

Perhaps the accessibility codes would carry more weight then!


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Sep 9, 2013)

JPohling said:
			
		

> Perhaps the accessibility codes would carry more weight then!


Before the barracuda or after?

Brent


----------



## Codegeek (Sep 10, 2013)

Congratulations Jeff.  Here's to many years of a happy marriage!


----------



## tmurray (Sep 11, 2013)

Good choice on the destination wedding. My wife and I just got married in February in Jamaica and couldn't think of anything that would have made it better.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Sep 11, 2013)

Just realized we will share the same anniversary.

26 great years tomorrow. Her gift is a bunch of really nice farrier tools. I know where her heart lies.  

Brent


----------



## Daddy-0- (Sep 11, 2013)

Congratulations. I am half way through year ten and still alive and happy. She is a nurse and very supportive so can't ask for better. I have heard of the virtues of having a practice wife though. Hahaha. Have fun bud.


----------



## rktect 1 (Sep 12, 2013)

Congratulations Jeff.


----------



## pwood (Sep 12, 2013)

so are you wearing white?


----------

